# Babies born at 35weeks? Prognosis..



## Hopeful 4 #1

So. I may go early again after having a 27weeker. Hoping to keep bubs in at least another week if I can but we will see. Just wondering if anyone knows or has experience on the typical stay in hosp/nursery for a baby of this gestation as its the furthest I have been. Thanks x


----------



## lozzy21

My LO was born at 35+4. Had she not needed treatment for jaundice we would have been home in 48 hours, she stayed on the ward with me. Her breathing was fine, she was a bit slow to take to the breast but could feed from a bottle ok. We were in for 6 days in total as she developed severe jaundice that needed phototherapy and IV fluids on day two.


----------



## dizz

My daughter's a very late 33 weeker - we were discharged at 35/36 weeks and home utterly normal apart from a residual bit of jaundice they were keeping a watchful eye on that was clearing up (she'd had a spell under the treatment lights for the worst of it).

Sizewise - she was around the 5lb mark by then, and on that annoying boundary between Early and Tiny Baby clothes in Mothercare, Tiny Baby in most other places. Hang on and I'll find the photo of her on the day she came home where she's 35 weeks to give you a better idea...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/magentasunset/DSCF0469.jpg

Pretty sure that was just before we got discharged from hospital from the outfit she's wearing on it (god I loved that little dress and leggings thing!), perhaps a day or so before but definitely at some point in the 35 weeks.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Aww thanks so much for sharing! Makes me feel much better knowing bubs is possibly that size already. She is gorg x


----------



## AP

OMG missus you are doing fab!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thankyou!! :)


----------



## W22KLB

My daughter was born at 35 +5 and she was home within 6 days, she had low bloody sugar and jaundice.


----------



## Agiboma

35 weeks is very good, most likely LO will go home with you or at worst spend a few days in i cant imagine it would be more than a week.


----------



## Twin34mom

My twins were born at 35 weeks 4 days. Baby A came home when I was discharged--after 4days, and Baby B stayed in for two weeks. She was only 3 lbs 15 oz, and she needed that time to grow, learn to eat, and regulate her own temp. Also, she had to do one day of light therapy. Baby A was 5lbs 4oz, and she didn't have to go to the NICU at all. I had steroid shots to help their lungs develop at 32 weeks, so I believe that is why Baby A didn't have any complications.


----------



## Cazzyg

It's most likely that everything will be fine, but a word of caution. I did have a 36 weeker where she did have a few breathing issues and had to spend 10 days moving from intensive care down through to the ward with me. She needd some help breathing and feeding.

She did improve very quickly and she caught up with other babies quite quickly.


----------



## gogosteady

My lil one was born at 35+3 and also she had low birth weight too. She weighed 4lb 2oz. She spent 2 days in neo natal but was with me on the ward between feeds (every 3 hours) and was in neo at night. Then a further 2 days with me on the ward. The only issue she had was she needed a heat mat for 3 days. We were home on day 4 and have had no probs. xxx


----------



## Millnsy

My eldest was born at 34 + 4 and weighed 5lb8oz so early doesn't necessarily mean tiny! She was in nicu for 24 hours as she was struggling to maintain temps. We both stayed on transitional care unit for another week. The reasons were that she wasn't maintaining temp and they were helping us I establish breast feeding. She wouldn't latch and was being cup fed ebm. They wouldn't allow us home until she latched which she eventually did using shields. So essentially a very healthy, sleepy baby.


----------



## chelseav1213

LO was born at 34&6 and stayed for 2 weeks because he wouldn't eat his full amount at first.. he had no breathing issues or anything though he was just a 'lazy eater' but he sure Kant lazy anymore!!! Good luck!!


----------



## chelseav1213

Millnsy said:


> My eldest was born at 34 + 4 and weighed 5lb8oz so early doesn't necessarily mean tiny!.


My LO was 34 + 6 and weighed 7lbs 1oz!!


----------



## mommy0629

Agiboma said:


> 35 weeks is very good, most likely LO will go home with you or at worst spend a few days in i cant imagine it would be more than a week.

Yeah, that's what I was going to say. My DD was born a day shy of 33 weeks and she spent 14 days in the NICU, was under the jaundice lights for only 24 hours and the rest of the stay was just because she wasn't taking full feeding because she would fall asleep. "35 weekers" a lot of the time only have to go to the NICU for observation and then can go home :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh was 8lb 15 so i agree early doesn't always mean small.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Ah thanks everyone made me feel much better. I am 35+4 today so hanging in there! Good to hear positive stories! x


----------



## elsielouise

Just to add a longer term prognosis. It is four years to the day I was told my by consultant my son would be delivered early at 35 weeks.

Four days from today he will be four years old and he is currently jumping around the sitting room like a child possessed with the excitement of four sleeps til birthday.

I was terrified then, spent several months after his birth worrying about every sniffle and now he is a lovely, funny, clever little boy who loves pre school, makes friends easily and is healthy in every way.

He was born four lb seven oz, spent two days in SCBU being monitored then out on ward with me til started gaining. 

35 weeks plus is feeder/grower gestation and I never met anyone who was worried once he was on the outside. He was only delivered early since we had a private delivery and I had asked my consultant to be over cautious. he thought he was on the small side so took him out to be sure.

All the best with your LO.


----------



## Mrs_Random

My 16 month old was born at exactly 35 weeks.

He was 5lb 13oz.

He spent 36 hours being observed in NICU but never needed any assistance.
He was jaundic so was under a phototheripy light whilst in NICU and then for another 3 days on the transitional care ward with me.
We spent a total of 1 week in hospital.
He was born 8.30 Sunday night & we were discharged the following Sunday at 1pm.

My son has never had any issues. He's been to the Drs maybe twice for viral infections & he's really tall/big for his age. You would never guess he was premature.

He's developed just fine. He was a little slower to start with, but by 8 months was pretty much at the same milestones as a full term baby.

I am currently 35 weeks & 5 days & the only reason I'm trying to avoid pre term labour is because I want to avoid the week stay in hospital again, other than that I wouldn't be worried if this LO arrived now - which is possible!


----------



## fraggle081112

My litle boy was delivered by emcs at 35+5 weighing 6lb 6oz!
He was in special care for 5 days on a cpap machine to help his lungs & was jaundice.
He was on a glucose drip for 2 /3 days before i could feed him.
He was given IV antibiotics for 5 days while they grew his blood cultures to check for sepsis (which he didnt have thank god).
The then developed a cord infection and we were sent home with oral antibiotics for him once they were happy it was on the mend.

Since birth his weight gain has been slow, he hovered at approx 5lb 12 for a few weeks but today at 7 weeks he weighs 8lb 10! 

He is very strong, was lifting his head & rolling onto his side at 2 weeks!


----------



## Srrme

Fenix was born at 35 weeks. He stayed in the NICU for 3 weeks on low flow oxygen, and establishing feeds. He didn't need any help breathing, other than the small amount of oxygen, and had no other problems. It was a very uneventful NICU stay compared to Elias'. :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thanks for the replies girls. I will be 37weeks in two days time :)


----------



## Srrme

Yay! Glad baby is still cookin'!


----------



## Helenlydia

Mrs_Random said:


> My 16 month old was born at exactly 35 weeks.
> 
> He was 5lb 13oz.
> 
> He spent 36 hours being observed in NICU but never needed any assistance.
> He was jaundic so was under a phototheripy light whilst in NICU and then for another 3 days on the transitional care ward with me.
> We spent a total of 1 week in hospital.
> He was born 8.30 Sunday night & we were discharged the following Sunday at 1pm.
> 
> My son has never had any issues. He's been to the Drs maybe twice for viral infections & he's really tall/big for his age. You would never guess he was premature.
> 
> He's developed just fine. He was a little slower to start with, but by 8 months was pretty much at the same milestones as a full term baby.
> 
> I am currently 35 weeks & 5 days & the only reason I'm trying to avoid pre term labour is because I want to avoid the week stay in hospital again, other than that I wouldn't be worried if this LO arrived now - which is possible!


This is really good to hear, Im currently on transitional care with my little one born at 35 weeks exactly on Monday. Shes under phototheraphy as we speak for Jaundice but they're hopeful on prognosis as was not severe, also watching her weight. They are hopeful to discharge me at weekend/Monday but in true hospital fashion they aren't ever good with definites. 

Thanks for sharing this, peace of mind is absolutely priceless at this time, I have to say spending this week in hospital has been the most challenging but rewarding time mixed with equal amounts of fear and joy.

XX


----------



## Chrissie84

Amelia decided to surprise us by coming at 35weeks with a quick 2 1/2hour labour too! she weighed a good 5lb 14oz! we stayed in transitional care for 10 days due to her jaundice until finally a different paediatrician said the soft lump on her head was a bruise from birth (quite normal) until the blood from the bruise broke down she will stay jaundice! plus she was ebf which can also cause jaundice so they sent us home! 
Amelia now 7weeks old and weighs 8lb9 oz which is really good!


----------



## blakesmummy09

my son was born at 35 weeks ue to being breech and PROM. i had the steriods at 31 weeks when my waters broke but he went into NICU because he had a grunt. He weighed 5lb 1 when born and even the tiny baby clothing was too big.
He was treated for jaundice too. Apart from bronciolitus quite a bit to begin with you would never know he was a preemie just like his mum :)

This was him when he was born and how he is now at 3 1/2 years old, im sure things will be fine hun the longer they stay put the better xx
 



Attached Files:







PICT0012.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









2013-01-15 15.03.50.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------

